
'I felt like Morse tapping his first code' – the man who invented the podcast - yitchelle
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2016/nov/03/christopher-lydon-podcast-inventor-open-source-mp3-files-interview
======
clydethefrog
>Part of the reason podcasting seems so open, says Lydon, is that, to some
extent, it is more anonymous than television and less rigid than print media.

This is also my reason I like podcasting. I don't care about talking heads,
but also don't usually have the time or concentration to read long articles,
especially when the majority is full of fluff anyway. The last years I
experienced more new ideas and views by listening to podcasts while commuting
than scrolling the several news feeds full of clickbait.

>I would hate to see it become a capitalist tool.

I fear the day someone is going to "disrupt" podcasting.

